# Rocky 11/22- First Steelie



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Made it out to the Rocky today around 6:30 this morning with my buddy and his brother. There were about 10 other guys fishing in the area. We found a nice hole and around 8:30 I had my first take and ended up landing my first steelhead. Snapped a quick picture and let him on his way. Now I can see why you guys stand in freezing cold water and battle these guys, man do they put up a fight. He gave me a good battle on my 6'6 medium action rod. 
The fish seem to be in there pretty good and noticed guys around me landing some steel. A guy fly-fishing down from me landed 2 nice ones within 10 minutes. My buddy had a leak in his waders and couldnt take the cold anymore. Wish we could have stayed longer the bite seemed to pick up when the sun came out. My buddys brother had 2 hook ups right before we left. Hopefully the conditions will be good next week so I can do this again. 
O yeah I think I am hooked!! FFBG


----------



## steelfly (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice Chrome there BG. They are fun to play with. I'm in Perrysburg, maybe we can line up sometime to catch some steelies. Where did you guys park for the Rock? I haven't been there and was just wondering about good spots to start.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Did better than me today! Nice fish!


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

Congratulations! And a very nice fresh buck at that.

Mike


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

Yep, sounds like you have the sickness  . Congrats on getting your first one.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey guys thanks for the comments. Steefly here is that link to ODNRs website, it has a map of the rocky river with all the public accsess location. We parked in the rocky river metropark, there are plenty of places to park along the river. With gas being so cheap i am able to afford some trips, it only took 25 dollars to fill up my truck, it got me there and back. Looks like i might be heading out wed if the conditions arent bad. PM me if you wanna go for some chrome. FFBG

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...hingfairportsteelhead/tabid/6166/Default.aspx


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

FishinfoolBG.....You think your hooked....Go back and re-look that picture. What do you see....That smile/ that pose/ and that fish.....Bet you didn't look that wild-eyed over your first bluegill....even as a kid.....You are "HOOKED" and one great job,well done.........Jon Sr.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice fish..... I think i seen you guys down there today!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> Nice fish..... I think i seen you guys down there today!


Say it ain't so! You fished the Rock! Hope you saved some for me You do any good Bob?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I got 5 down there. Im not going back to the rock for awhile until it gets a good run. I took bigbassin07 and his dad out east today and those two lit them on fire after the slush burned off. His dad got his first one!!!! wHEN U AND PARMA GOING TO GO WITH ME OUT EAST????


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Definately not a big run in there yet. We do have to hook up and go east. Soon I hope! Have to get Parma on some fish.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I AM OFF WORK FROM DEC 17th - JAN 5th!! SOMEONE GET ME ON SOME FISH!!!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Come out on Wednesday and I'll guarantee some fish!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

lol, the same 8 fish guarantee the last time we went I hope??!! Up to 90&#37; now, be ready to take lots of pictures of me holding fish!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey now, that wasn't a guarantee, it was a prediction. You should know what I'm talking about, you're a Browns fan! And if you can't catch fish where we're going you should hang up the rod!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Haha....I know your secrets Joel


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> I AM OFF WORK FROM DEC 17th - JAN 5th!! SOMEONE GET ME ON SOME FISH!!!


I will take you to a place and guarantee you can get fish! Its called RED LOBSTER!!!!!   You have to get on the water to catch them. This is what they look like. LOL!!!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

At first glimpse I thought that was a picture of you. Then I saw a little hair on the fish's head.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

HA HA!!! Bald is beautiful! Thats why fish don't have hair. Your just jealous of my "chrome" dome.


----------

